# Wie lange lassen wir uns soetwas eigentlich noch gefallen?



## Wolfner (2. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Digitale Plattformen Ahoy!
Nicht dass ich etwas für Cheats oder Hacks übrig habe, aber ich finde das ist ne ziemliche Frechheit.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass man schon kein physisches Objekt mehr bekommt, scheint es mir in letzter Zeit so als würde man mit Onlinekäufen und digitalen Plattformen immer mehr seine Freiheiten als Konsument aufgeben.

Ich versuche ja schon so wenig wie möglich auf Steam zu kaufen (sprich: Immer eine Box mit den Daten und OH JA wenn es mal Probleme gibt dann WERDE ich diese cracken um sie spielen zu können), aber in letzter Zeit, d.h. mit einer wachsenden Anzahl an Produkten auf meinem Steam Account bekomme ich ein immer unangenehmeres Gefühl bei Sales. Selbst wenn es nur um Beträge wie 2, 3 Euro geht.
Einfach weil ich nicht das Gefühl habe, tatsächlich etwas erworben zu haben, sondern lediglich eine Spielerlaubnis bekomme, die man mir jederzeit wieder entziehen kann (und wenns nur soweit kommt, dass die Plattform bzw. der Betreiber Konkurs anmelden).

Von Origin brauchen wir glaub ich gar nicht zu reden. Eine Plattform die wegen ihrer fragwürdigen AGB-Anpassungen schon seit Monaten im Kreuzfeuer steht.

Und unsere Wiederverkaufsrechte haben wir uns ja schon vor Jahren selbst weggenommen. Und jetzt bekommen wir von der Industrie vorgebetet, dass soetwas ohnehin ein Sakrileg wäre und 1000 mal schlimmer als Piraterie.

Jetzt frag ich mich: Wo hört das auf? Wo geht das hin? Warum lassen wir uns das meiste so bereitwillig gefallen?
Und vor allem, wird es sich relativieren oder gibt es irgendwann mal ein *böses *Erwachen.

Ich tippe ehrlichgesagt auf letzteres.
Und mit den DLCs die Add-Ons/Expansions verdrängen hatte ich zumindest schonmal recht


----------



## Saji (2. Oktober 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Einfach weil ich nicht das Gefühl habe, tatsächlich etwas erworben zu haben, sondern lediglich eine Spielerlaubnis bekomme, die man mir jederzeit wieder entziehen kann (und wenns nur soweit kommt, dass die Plattform bzw. der Betreiber Konkurs anmelden).



So war es und so wird es immer sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Kauf eines Spiels (egal ob auf einem optischen Datenträger oder als Download) erwirbst du nur die Erlaubnis das Spiel zu installieren und zu spielen. Diese Erlaubnis kann dir aber jederzeit wieder entzogen werden. Hat einfach Vorteile wenn man das Booklet hin und wieder mal ganz durchliest.

Kein Entwickler und Publisher wird dir jemals das Recht auf Spielen einräumen. Dann müssten sie ja Sorge tragen, dass das Spiel auf jeder nur erdenklichen Konfiguration läuft. Utopisch. Nennt sich eben Nutzungsbedingungen.


Etwas anderes ist es natürlich wenn gleich der gesamte Steam-, Origin- oder Whateveraccount permanent gebannt wird, weil man in einem Spiel mal etwas verbotenes getan hat. Ich werde ja auch nicht gleich ins Gefängnis gesteckt, wenn ich einen Apfel am Obststand klaue. Da könnte man ruhig etwas lockerer sein. Wer aber immer wieder gegen die Regeln verstößt hat es dann nicht anders verdient. Aber das ist eine Frage der Kulanz der Betreiber, wie sie ihre Nutzungsbedingungen auslegen wollen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist das Problem? Die veränderten Server werden nicht offiziell unterstützt, laggen sowieso, haben eine enorm schwache Performance und am Ende trifft es den Support von DICE, wenn da Spieler joinen und Probleme bekommen. Offiziell sind nur 32 Spieler auf der Map im Rush-Modus unterstützt, alles andere widerspricht den Nutzungsregeln. Wer auf diesen "gehackten" Servern spielt, hat selbst schuld, wenn er im Endeffekt zu Recht gebannt wird.


----------



## The Reptil (2. Oktober 2011)

schlimm finde ich allerdings dieses Webinterface das ist mal richtig zum kotzen außerdem weiß ich immer noch nicht wie man das Spiel regulär verlässt


----------



## Saji (2. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> schlimm finde ich allerdings dieses Webinterface das ist mal richtig zum kotzen außerdem weiß ich immer noch nicht wie man das Spiel regulär verlässt



Auch wenn's nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat: das Webinterface finde ich auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Erst über Origin das Spiel starten, was dann eigentlich das Webinterface im Browser öffnet und dann über das WI das eigentlich Spiel starten. Öhm ja... muss nicht sein, finde ich. Ich kaufe mir eh die PS3-Version. Mein Laptop packt das Spiel eh nicht. *g*

Und noch was zum Thema. Es wurde je gefragt, was denn sei, wenn eine Onlineplattform pleite ginge. Das ist sicherlich ein Worst-Case-Szenario, dass die Betreiber bereits durchgespielt haben. Entweder wird die Plattform dann unter einem anderen Betreiber weitergeführt, oder aber die Spiele werden dann so "freigeschaltet" dass sie auch ohne die Onlineplattform funktionieren. Wir sollten uns da aber nicht über ungelegte Eier Gedanke machen.


----------



## floppydrive (2. Oktober 2011)

Nur EA bannt komplett Account bei Steam werden nur die Spiele vom Account gelöscht. Du kannst dir deine ganzen Spielen bei Steam auch als "Datei" sichern und hast sie so da (Offline Modus ftw).

Ich kann nur für mich sagen das ich keine Box Version mehr brauchen diese sind nur noch in hässlichen DVD Boxen erhältlich und somit einfach nicht mehr schön, weiterhin bieten einen Onlineplattformen wie Steam einfach nur Vorteile da man immer und überall seine Spiele hat und auch so alles Zentral man kann es schon als kleine "Cloud" bezeichnen. 

Neue Technik wird immer verteufelt ich kann nur sagen die Entwicklung ist sehr zu begrüßen da ich aktuell nur Vorteile sehe und der Weiterverkauf von Games mich ey nicht interessiert, meine 600 Spiele sollen auch noch weiter wachsen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> schlimm finde ich allerdings dieses Webinterface das ist mal richtig zum kotzen außerdem weiß ich immer noch nicht wie man das Spiel regulär verlässt



Ich muss aber sagen, dass das Webinterface bislang richtig gut funktioniert. Server gefunden => zehn Sekunden später bin ich im Spiel und kann spielen. Sicherlich gibt es Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten am Battlelog, aber es ist erst einmal schön zu wissen, dass es gut funktioniert.

Und das Spiel verlässt du einfach mit "Quit", wenn du ESC gedrückt hast.


----------



## Tikume (2. Oktober 2011)

Kauft euch doch ein anderes Spiel. Genug generische Shooter sollte es doch nun wirklich geben.


----------



## LeWhopper (2. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Nur EA bannt komplett Account bei Steam werden nur die Spiele vom Account gelöscht. Du kannst dir deine ganzen Spielen bei Steam auch als "Datei" sichern und hast sie so da (Offline Modus ftw).
> 
> Ich kann nur für mich sagen das ich keine Box Version mehr brauchen diese sind nur noch in hässlichen DVD Boxen erhältlich und somit einfach nicht mehr schön, weiterhin bieten einen Onlineplattformen wie Steam einfach nur Vorteile da man immer und überall seine Spiele hat und auch so alles Zentral man kann es schon als kleine "Cloud" bezeichnen.
> 
> Neue Technik wird immer verteufelt ich kann nur sagen die Entwicklung ist sehr zu begrüßen da ich aktuell nur Vorteile sehe und der Weiterverkauf von Games mich ey nicht interessiert, meine 600 Spiele sollen auch noch weiter wachsen.



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich mir nen Spiel im Handel kaufe ist in letzter Zeit eh nur noch die DVD mit ner .. ähh Anleitung? darf man das Stück Papier überhaupt noch so nennen? drin. 
Und ich finde Steam gar nicht mal so schlecht. Vor allem bei den Summer Sales hab ich ordenlich zugeschlagen, da es genau die Spiele dort zum günstigen Preis gab die mich interessiert haben.


----------



## Wolfner (2. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Die veränderten Server werden nicht offiziell unterstützt, laggen sowieso, haben eine enorm schwache Performance und am Ende trifft es den Support von DICE, wenn da Spieler joinen und Probleme bekommen. Offiziell sind nur 32 Spieler auf der Map im Rush-Modus unterstützt, alles andere widerspricht den Nutzungsregeln. Wer auf diesen "gehackten" Servern spielt, hat selbst schuld, wenn er im Endeffekt zu Recht gebannt wird.



Diese Server erscheinen in der Serverauswahl und werden durch das Matchmaking-System erfasst. Da liegt das Problem.


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2011)

Naja die Bedenken des TEs sind schon berechtigt, allerdings sollte man auch nicht übertreiben.
Ich denke nicht, dass uns mit Steam und Co. die totale Ausbeutung der Gamer bevorsteht. Allerdings ist es gewöhnungsbedürftig und ich bin teilweise auch etwas wehmütig, wenn ich sehe, dass die guten alten PC-Boxen (DVD Boxen z.B.) immer mehr verdrängt werden. Viele Spiele gibt es nur noch online zu erwerben. Das erleichtert allerdings auch einiges.

Die Technologisierung hat eben zufolge, dass z. auch Bücher mittlerweile elektronisch gelesen werden, was ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann, da es ein völlig anderes Gefühl ist, Bücher in echt in der Hand zu halten. 

Also Angst sollte keiner haben.
Aber die Zeiten der PC Boxen mit Anleitungen sind eben auch vorbei. World of Warcraft z.B. habe ich damals, 2005 war es glaube ich, am Release-Tag mit einer über 100 Seiten dicken Anleitung in der Box gekauft 
Sowas würde heute doch keiner mehr für ein MMO bringen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Diese Server erscheinen in der Serverauswahl und werden durch das Matchmaking-System erfasst. Da liegt das Problem.



Ich sehe da immer noch kein Problem. Jeder sollte sich bewusst sein, dass man nicht auf Server geht, die über die unterstütze Spieleranzahl hinausgehen. Und wer in der Beta ist, sollte sich auch gefälligst die Foren anschauen. In der Release-Fassung werden die Server wohl nicht mehr auftauchen...


----------



## Tikume (2. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sehe da immer noch kein Problem. Jeder sollte sich bewusst sein, dass man nicht auf Server geht, die über die unterstütze Spieleranzahl hinausgehen.


Mhm sehe ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so, es hängt längst nicht jeder in Foren ab.
Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass die Betreiber diese Server nicht akzeptieren - aber dann sollten Sie es schon so hinbekommen dass nicht ein Unbedarfter mit einem falschen Mausklick drauf gerät.


----------



## skyline930 (2. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sehe da immer noch kein Problem. Jeder sollte sich bewusst sein, dass man nicht auf Server geht, die über die unterstütze Spieleranzahl hinausgehen. Und wer in der Beta ist, sollte sich auch gefälligst die Foren anschauen. In der Release-Fassung werden die Server wohl nicht mehr auftauchen...



Warum sollte man nicht auf Server gehen die über die Spieleranzahl hinausgehen? Im Normalfall sind das einfach Funmodi, also Spiele wo man "einfach so", und nicht für Level/kd-ratio oder was auch immer reingeht.

Wieso EA so extrem gegen das Boosting vorgeht verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Eigentlich heißt es doch für EA nur das mehr Leute in die "höheren" Level kommen, und so dann mehr Leute die Unlocks testen können, oder versteh ich da was falsch? Oder bleiben die Stats nach der Beta bestehen?

Die Androhung deswegen den kompletten EA Account zu sperren ist aber sehr übertrieben.


----------



## Wolfner (2. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> So war es und so wird es immer sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komisch, warum kann ich mich dann noch an eine Zeit erinnern in der du etwas gekauft hast und das Ding dann wirklich dir gehört hat?
Sprich du konntest alles damit machen und das ging diese feinen Herren bei Firma XY einen feuchten Dreck an.

Oder um es mal mit einem aktuellen Beispiel auf die Hardware-Ebene umzuschlichten:

Heute musst du Angst haben von Sony eine Anzeige reingedrückt zu kriegen, wenn du mit ner Homebrew für die PS3 aufkreuzt. Und das ist schon ein ziemlicher Witz. Besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass Sony Homebrews mal unterstützt hat.

Dass es Nutzungsbedingungen gibt, das ist schon klar. Keine ISOs uploaden, keinen Stunk machen wenn wir die Systemanforderungen nicht erfüllen etc. das kennen wir. Und das ist so weit auch nachvollziehbar.
Aber was geht es diese Leute an, was ich darüber hinaus mit der Software anstelle? (sofern ich niemanden damit beeinflusse selbstverständlich)

Ich flüster es mal ganz leise ...nix... gar nix.

Und genau da ist aber der springende Punkt. Mit der zunehmenden Bedeutung von Online DRM und Plattform- bzw. Account-gebundener Software geben wir diese Rechte freiwillig aus der Hand. Zum Preis der Bequemlichkeit.

Vielleicht wäre das sogar noch annehmbar. Nicht jeder schreibt Trainer oder Hacks oder ist auch nur annähernd an der Zusammensetzung der Daten interessiert die er da "erworben" hat.

Das Dumme ist halt nur, wo wir grade bei Nutzungsbedingungen waren, bei der "Entmachtung" des Konsumenten (ich wünschte es gäbe ein weniger pathetisches Wort, aber das beschreibt es wohl am besten) bleibt es nicht.

Lass mal ein Weilchen Sniffer-Programme wie Wireshark oder evtl. auch Peerblock laufen (Programme zum Aufzeichnen bzw. Blocken unerwünschter Netzwerkverbindungen).
Da fängst du schon an dich zu fragen: Wer hat die eigentlich eingeladen?

Ich meine ich hab nichts was irgendwie interessant wäre auf meinem Rechner. Genausowenig setze ich mich mit nem Alu-Hut vor den Bildschirm oder fürchte mich vor George Orwells Gedankenpolizei.

Aber ich frage mich sehr wohl: Wo ist denn die Rechtfertigung dafür?

Ich habe diesen Leuten nen 50er oder mehr in die Taschen gesteckt und was tun sie um sich zu bedanken?
Sie bauen unerwünschte Netzwerkverbindungen zu mir auf und verschicken Datenpakete die ich nicht einsehen kann.
Sie lassen Spyware laufen die mich zwingt virtuelle Laufwerke vom Rechner zu nehmen, da ich andernfalls ihr Spiel nicht installieren darf.
Sie bauen Passagen in die AGBs ein die jeden Datenschützer würgen lassen.
Usw. usw.
Es gibt genügend unangenehme Berichte.
Und ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass das so nicht gehen kann.


@Floppydrive
Du sprichst vom Fortschritt. Aber hast du dich nicht schonmal gefragt, ob nicht die richtige Mischung aus Fortschritt und Ignoranz einen sauberen Rohrkrepierer ergeben könnte?
Und glaub bloß nicht, ich wäre irgendein Ewiggestriger der sich permanent über Neuerungen beschwert.
Ich komme selbst aus dem Fach. Und *gerade *deswegen stehe ich der Sache kritisch gegenüber.




Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sehe da immer noch kein Problem. Jeder sollte sich bewusst sein, dass man nicht auf Server geht, die über die unterstütze Spieleranzahl hinausgehen. Und wer in der Beta ist, sollte sich auch gefälligst die Foren anschauen. In der Release-Fassung werden die Server wohl nicht mehr auftauchen...



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass der Spieler verhältnismäßig wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss auf die Suche des Matchmaking-Systems hat oder?


----------



## Saji (2. Oktober 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Komisch, warum kann ich mich dann noch an eine Zeit erinnern in der du etwas gekauft hast und das Ding dann wirklich dir gehört hat?
> Sprich du konntest alles damit machen und das ging diese feinen Herren bei Firma XY einen feuchten Dreck an.



Eh, wirklich? Mag ich aber nicht so wirklich glauben, dass ich früher die ganze Software mitgekauft habe und auch wirklich alles damit machen durfte. Vervielfältigen, verändern, Kopien weiterverkaufen... damals konnte man dem nur nicht wirklich Zeitnah auf die Schliche kommen. Heute sieht das anders aus. Und ich denke, dass das der Punkt. Oder halt der springende Punkt, wie du so schön sagst. Klar, die Nutzungsbedingungen verbieten das ja, wie wir ja schon festgestellt haben. Aber warum muss ich mich an Bedingungen halten, wenn mir das Teilchen doch wirklich gehört? Ich denke, du hast dich da etwas widersprochen oder vertan.


Und zum Thema Onlineplattform:
Natürlich werden da Datenpakete versendet mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann. Natürlich bin ich in den Hintern gekniffen, wenn ich Mist mache und mir dann, zurecht, der Account flöten geht. Und natürlich muss ich damit rechnen, dass mir auch weiterführende Konsequenzen drohen, wenn ich irgendwelche verbotene Dinge anstelle. Aber das haben wir nicht erst seit Steam und wie sie alle heißen. Ich vermute mal, dass dieses Prinzip so alt ist wie die Onlinespiele selbst.
Wir bewegen uns hier leider auf internationalem Gebiet, auf dem andere Ansichten und Rechtssprechungen herrschen als bei uns in Deutschland, daher kann ich als einfacher Gamer nicht sagen was da nun rechtens ist und was nicht. Mit Unrecht geht es hier aber sicher nicht zu, sonst wären die Schotten schon lange dicht.

Mir persönlich, und da rede ich NUR von mir, ist egal ob der Herr X von Publisher Y weiß, dass in meinem Laptop eine ATI Grafikkarte werkelt und sonst keine soft- oder hardwarebasierten Mogelei-Dinger ihre Arbeit verrichten. Ich habe auf meinem Computer nichts Verbotenes drauf. Hab nämlich keine Lust mir irgendwo einen Virus einzufangen der mir mein ganzes System zerschießt.

Wir sind eh schon längst ein gläserner Mensch. Sich da jetzt wegen ein paar Computerspielen aufzuregen grenzt fast an einen Schildbürgerstreich. Unser Utopia der undurchsichtigen Anonymität haben die Geschäftemacher und nicht zuletzt wir selbst schon lange zerstört.


----------



## MrBlaki (2. Oktober 2011)

Könnte natürlich der Grund sein weshalb ich auf keinen einzigen Server mehr komme...bei mir ist ja schon bei "Joining Server" ende aber ich denke ich würde merken wenn ich gebannt wäre oder? ^^


----------



## Wolfner (2. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Eh, wirklich? Mag ich aber nicht so wirklich glauben, dass ich früher die ganze Software mitgekauft habe und auch wirklich alles damit machen durfte. Vervielfältigen, verändern, Kopien weiterverkaufen... damals konnte man dem nur nicht wirklich Zeitnah auf die Schliche kommen. Heute sieht das anders aus. Und ich denke, dass das der Punkt. Oder halt der springende Punkt, wie du so schön sagst. Klar, die Nutzungsbedingungen verbieten das ja, wie wir ja schon festgestellt haben. Aber warum muss ich mich an Bedingungen halten, wenn mir das Teilchen doch wirklich gehört? Ich denke, du hast dich da etwas widersprochen oder vertan.
> 
> 
> Und zum Thema Onlineplattform:
> ...



Und weil der Bauernhof brennt, zünden wir die Scheune auch noch an, hab ich das richtig verstanden? :-|

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob du mich da im ersten Absatz auch wirklich verstanden hast. Ich spreche hier nämlich *nicht *von einer "Freiheit" des Vervielfältigens und Weiterverkaufens. Dass sowas nicht in Ordnung geht, sollte wohl klar sein. Und das haben wir ja auch im vorigen Post schon gesagt.
Ich spreche ganz simpel vom Recht mit meinen Daten/meiner Hardware/dem Produkt welches ich gekauft habe _*im Rahmen der privaten Nutzung*_ zu tun und zu lassen was ich will.
Und solche Zustände gab es sehr wohl. Siehe PS Homebrew.

Was mich an den Nutzungsbedingungen stört ist nicht, dass man sie (trotz Besitz) einhalten muss. Absolut nicht. Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Da ist für mich auch nichts paradoxes drann.
Was mich aber sehr wohl stört, ist die Tatsache, dass EULAs, AGBs und was man sonst so aufgetischt bekommt immer mehr in den privaten Bereich erweitert werden (und du dir unter anderem damit selbst Rechte nimmst, welche früher eigentlich Gang und Gebe waren). Genau das sage ich und mehr nicht.
Und jetzt erzähl mir bloß nicht, eine solche Erweiterung wäre erstrebenwert.

Vielleicht gleich ein kleines Video dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJsN91gnn1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




(Du kannst nicht spielen, wenn du nicht einwilligst deine Daten zur Weitergabe freizugeben. Ich meine das ist doch wohl ein Witz. Besonders wenn man daran denkt, wie einfach mal tausende Userdaten geleakt werden... was wir ja dieses Jahr schonmal gesehen haben.)


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm sehe ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so, es hängt längst nicht jeder in Foren ab.
> Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass die Betreiber diese Server nicht akzeptieren - aber dann sollten Sie es schon so hinbekommen dass nicht ein Unbedarfter mit einem falschen Mausklick drauf gerät.



Wenn es um eine Beta geht, dann sollte man einen Blick in die offiziellen Foren immer werfen. Schließlich ist die Beta nicht nur zum Spaß da, sondern die Spieler sollen möglichst Bugs etc. melden. Ankündigungen stehen auch im Forum und die sollte man in einer Beta auch beachten.


----------



## Tikume (2. Oktober 2011)

Oh ich vergaß - Promo-Zwecke spielen hier keine Rolle. Deswegen wurde die beta auch nicht verkauft mit diesem Medal of Popo oder wie hiess es?
Ich bin ja nur amüsierter Beobachter


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Oh ich vergaß - Promo-Zwecke spielen hier keine Rolle. Deswegen wurde die beta auch nicht verkauft mit diesem Medal of Popo oder wie hiess es?



Die Beta wurde nie verkauft. Medal of Honor wurde verkauft und, das sollte man vorher wissen, galt der Beta-Zugang von MoH nur zwei Tage. Und selbst dann schließt es nicht aus, dass man die Beta-Foren ignoriert.


----------



## tonygt (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich Persönlich bin auch kein großer Freund von Onlinekauf von Spielen, bin da vieleicht etwas verklemmt aber wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe dann will ich es in der Hand haben und nicht erst das Spiel Downloaden und es dann irgendwo Virtuel haben. Wobei ich nie weiß ob sie nicht irgendwann weg sind, weil mein Acc/Pc gehackt wurde und der Dumme Sachen mit meinem Acc/Pc angestellt hat, dass selbe Gilt für die Plattform, war dieses Jahr ja schön zu sehen wie sicher die sind. Was mach ich denn wenn auf einmal meine Spiele weg sind, obwohl ich nichts Illegales getan habe, klagen ? Wie schon erwähnt könnte schwierig werden, mit den ellenlangen AGBs in denen sie sich die Betreiber ja oftmals gegen fast alles schützen und auch das Prob das fast keiner von denen in Deutschland sitzt.

Anderes Prob sehe ich wie gesagt in Online Plattformen, für die eine dauerhafte Internet Verbindung nötig ist, zum einen sehe ich nicht ein meine Daten wissentlich an jemanden weiterzugeben. Schönes Beispiel war ja EA mit Sims3, sie hatten glaube ich eine der ersten AGBs, in denen drin stand das man bereit erklärt, dass alle Daten von deinem Pc inklsuive, deines Spielverhaltens gespeichert werden. So schön und gut ich hab Sims3, ich habe einfach sämtliche Versuche einer Internetverbindung blockiert aber da sind wir wieder beim Oben genannten Problem. Was ist wenn die Plattformen aber eine dauerhafte Verbindung haben wollen, zum spielen meine Daten weitergeben, ist das der Lohn für das Bezahlte Geld? "Hier 50 Euro für das Game, sie können jetzt spielen, vergessen sie nicht das wir uns das Recht rausnehmen, ihre Persönlichen Daten zu sammeln, aber trotzdem noch viel spaß mit dem Game".
Anderes Problem was ist denn wenn man mal nen Inet ausfall hat und gerne nen Offline Game zocken will, bei manchen Anbietern geht es bei manchen wiederum nicht. Schönes Beispiel Assasisns Creed 2, man braucht eine Dauerhafte Internetverbindung für ein Offline Game, find ich persönlich extrem dreist und die Frage wohin das gehen soll.
Deswegen finde ich das zumindest hier für Deutschland sich mal ein paar Leute für Recht im Internet einsetzen sollen, wobei ich mich damit nich nur auf Spiele Onlineplattformen beziehen allgemeine finde ich das "noch" viel zu wenig für das Recht eines Verbrauchers im Internet getan wird und das derzeit viel zu stark von Firmen auf verschiedene Art und Weise ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## The Reptil (3. Oktober 2011)

nach ein paar tagen beta zocken muss ich sagen bf3 rockt derbe 
origin und das Webinterface werden wahrscheinlich leider bleiben 
aber sonst auf jeden Fall ein Pflichtkauf hab mal irgendwo gehört das man das auch auf der ps3 mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann dort geht es ja auch ohne den Firlefanz sollte das stimmen muss ich noch überlegen welche Version ich kaufe


----------



## tonygt (3. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> nach ein paar tagen beta zocken muss ich sagen bf3 rockt derbe
> origin und das Webinterface werden wahrscheinlich leider bleiben
> aber sonst auf jeden Fall ein Pflichtkauf hab mal irgendwo gehört das man das auch auf der ps3 mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann dort geht es ja auch ohne den Firlefanz sollte das stimmen muss ich noch überlegen welche Version ich kaufe



Öhm joa irgendwie ham wir hat grad zwei Disskusionen in einem Thema laufen.
Wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe ging es ihm um die Digitalen Plattformen und weniger um BF3, er hat BF3 nur als Einleitungs Beispiel genommen.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Öhm joa irgendwie ham wir hat grad zwei Disskusionen in einem Thema laufen.
> Wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe ging es ihm um die Digitalen Plattformen und weniger um BF3, er hat BF3 nur als Einleitungs Beispiel genommen.



Jupp!

BF3 hat ja so eine "Plattform", die sogar ziemlich neu ist wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Und es wusste ja auch anfangs kein mensch, dass man Origin brauchen würde für BF3, bis es dann irgendwann publik gemacht wurde.

Ich muss sagen, Origin gefällt mir nicht besonders, weil es im Hintergrund läuft und sowas nervt generell immer. Ich habe nie gerne 5 andere Programme am laufen, wenn ich gerade zocke.
Meistens ist es total überflüssig und schadet eher noch der Performance. Von der Benutzerfreundlichkeit her ist Origin sicherlich einladend und Bugs hatte ich bisher keine. Es ist auch nicht abgestürzt oder sonstiges... was man z.B. von STEAM nicht behaupten kann.
Da hat es vor einer Weile ewig Abstürze gegeben. Es gibt Leute, die haben das Ding noch nie zum Laufen bekommen... und andere berichten, sie hätten noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Das ist eben immer so ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Komfort bietet es oft schon. Aber es ist eben ein Zusatzprogramm und oft auch mit eigenen Servern verbunden - wenn die abschmieren fehlt der Zugriff aufs Spiel.


----------



## floppydrive (3. Oktober 2011)

Origin selber ist da nicht das Problem sondern einfach wie umständlich EA das macht und nicht gerade Usability denkt. Du musst Origin starten, dann BF3, dann geht der Browser auf und dann erst das Game, warum die nicht alles in einem Launcher integriert haben wie Ubisoft wäre das um einiges besser.


----------



## win3ermute (3. Oktober 2011)

Mich kotzt an der ganzen Sache besonders an, daß EA hier den Markennamen "Origin" verwendet. Die Firma "Origin" (We create Worlds) wurde seinerzeit von Richard Garriot gegründet und 1992 an EA verkauft. Wegweisende Veröffentlichungen waren die "Ultima"- und "Wing Commander"-Serien sowie "System Shock". 
Stattdessen wird "Origin" wohl der jüngeren Generation als nerviges Übel in Erinnerung bleiben...


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Origin selber ist da nicht das Problem sondern einfach wie umständlich EA das macht und nicht gerade Usability denkt. Du musst Origin starten, dann BF3, dann geht der Browser auf und dann erst das Game, warum die nicht alles in einem Launcher integriert haben wie Ubisoft wäre das um einiges besser.



Ich muss wohl ne besondere BF3-Version haben. Ich muss nur im browser battlelog.battlefield.com besuchen, mich einloggen und spielen und habe Origin nur zum Download benötigt. *kopfkratz*


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Origin selber ist da nicht das Problem sondern einfach wie umständlich EA das macht und nicht gerade Usability denkt. Du musst Origin starten, dann BF3, dann geht der Browser auf und dann erst das Game, warum die nicht alles in einem Launcher integriert haben wie Ubisoft wäre das um einiges besser.



Bei mir reicht ein Doppelklick auf Battlefield 3 Open Beta.
Dann dauerts nen Moment, Origin startet (aber nur als Tray Icon zu sehen unten rechts), Firefox öffnet sich und man landet in der Spiellobby.


----------



## floppydrive (3. Oktober 2011)

@Razyl
Origin muss immer mitlaufen, dann hast du es im Autostart und gut, aber mein Autostart ist leer und ich will nicht das alles von alleine immer startet.

@Konov
Schön und gut, aber es geht hier einfach darum das 3 Instanzen total unsinnig sind auch wenn sie automatisch gehen da du einfach mehr Speicherverbrauch hast und unnötige Anwendungen hast (Origin/Browser/BF3). Andere Leute haben auch andere Systeme und habe vielleicht Probleme mit der battlelog Seite wenn sie bestimmte Browser benutzen oder haben einfach nicht gern unnötige Anwendungen offen. Origin hat für Battlefield 3 keinen Sinn es trägt 0 zum Spiel bei, es dient nur als Launcher, bei Steam hast du im Spiel noch einen nutzen vom Programm, von Origin aber nicht. Ein einfacher Launcher und das battlelog ingame hätte es auch getan, weiterhin hätte man das Battlelog als zusätzliches Feature im Browser einbauen könne aber nicht als "Hauptfenster". Da muss man leider sagen das hat Call of Duty Elite (auch wenn man es verteufelt) besser gemacht.


&#8364;dit: Dieses ganze Origin/Browser Kack erinnert start an die ganzen MMORPG Systeme aus China/Korea/Japan wo erst noch die Anti Cheat Software, der Launcher, dann der Browser und dann das Game gestartet wird


----------



## The Reptil (3. Oktober 2011)

geht alles drei (exe,origin,browser) 
das du für das spielen noch ein extra Browser Fenster brauchst finde ich eine Frechheit sonst hab ich bis jetzt kein Problem mit origin 
da ich keine spiele verkaufe ist mir eine Anbindung an ein Onlinekonto egal
 wie das ganze funzt bei Serverausfällen usw wird sich noch zeigen
wenn die Sache mit dem browserfenster statt einem ordentlichen Menü keine schule macht kann von mir aus jeder Entwickler seine eigene vertriebsplatform machen nur bitte nicht so einen ranz mit drei gleichzeitig laufenden Anwendungen sondern schön alles ihn einem


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> @Razyl
> Origin muss immer mitlaufen, dann hast du es im Autostart und gut, aber mein Autostart ist leer und ich will nicht das alles von alleine immer startet.



Nope, Origin ist auch nicht im Autostart.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope, Origin ist auch nicht im Autostart.



Zumindest wenn man bei der Installation das entsprechende Häkchen entfernt.
Ansonsten msconfig > Autostart > entsprechende Programme abwählen


----------



## Raema (3. Oktober 2011)

Was ich ja besonders haarig finde und wo noch keiner hier drauf eingegangen ist ist folgendes:

"Wenn du (egal ob wissentlich/absichtlich oder nicht) auf einem inoffiziellen Server spielst, der eine andere Spielerzahl erlaubt oder in irgendeiner Weise manipuliert ist, kann dein Account gesperrt werden."

Soweit so gut. Der Hammer kommt aber im Post danach:

"Wenn der Account gesperrt wird heißt das, dass du keine weiteren Spiele spielen kannst, die mit deinem Account verbunden sind."
Und dies als Aussage bei einer BETA!!

Dadurch dass der Origin Account den alten EA-Account abgelöst hat (bzw. ablösen wird) heißt das für mich, dass ich dann z.B. NFS Hot Pursuit nichtmehr online spielen kann, weil das Spiel dann ebenfalls gesperrt wird.


----------



## The Reptil (3. Oktober 2011)

ja das könnte problematisch sein gibt es eigentlich schon Präzedenzfälle wie EA das handhabt ?


----------



## floppydrive (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja EA bannt den ganzen Account und gut ist, ich habe meinen alten EA Account verloren weil irgendwas Problematisch war mir BC2 und Vietnam, das eine hatte ich als Hardcopy das andere bei Steam, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls war der ganze Account weg und kriegt man auch nicht mehr wieder, ich hab es dann gelassen mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen weil der Drecksverein da nicht einlenken will vom Support hieß es dann nur "Ja es sind jetzt alle Spiele gesperrt und ihr EA Account auch".


----------



## The Reptil (3. Oktober 2011)

das ist natürlich scheisse iwi lernen die das nie


----------



## Wolfner (4. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Mich kotzt an der ganzen Sache besonders an, daß EA hier den Markennamen "Origin" verwendet. Die Firma "Origin" (We create Worlds) wurde seinerzeit von Richard Garriot gegründet und 1992 an EA verkauft. Wegweisende Veröffentlichungen waren die "Ultima"- und "Wing Commander"-Serien sowie "System Shock".
> Stattdessen wird "Origin" wohl der jüngeren Generation als nerviges Übel in Erinnerung bleiben...



Glaub mir, da bist du nicht der einzige :-|


----------



## Magogan (4. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ja EA bannt den ganzen Account und gut ist, ich habe meinen alten EA Account verloren weil irgendwas Problematisch war mir BC2 und Vietnam, das eine hatte ich als Hardcopy das andere bei Steam, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls war der ganze Account weg und kriegt man auch nicht mehr wieder, ich hab es dann gelassen mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen weil der Drecksverein da nicht einlenken will vom Support hieß es dann nur "Ja es sind jetzt alle Spiele gesperrt und ihr EA Account auch".


Nicht ernsthaft, oder? ... Oh mann ... Sowas nennt man Kundenfreundlichkeit ... aber das Gute daran ist: Wenn die so weitermachen, sind die in 5 Jahren pleite, weil niemand mehr ein Spiel von EA kaufen will


----------



## floppydrive (4. Oktober 2011)

Jo der Account war weg mit 3 anderen Spielen die drauf waren, Kundenfreundlich sind sie wirklich nicht, wenn es darum geht das man Spiele nicht von ihnen direkt bezieht kann das oft sehr sehr kritisch werden, am liebsten alles direkt im EA Store kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Mich kotzt an der ganzen Sache besonders an, daß EA hier den Markennamen "Origin" verwendet. Die Firma "Origin" (We create Worlds) wurde seinerzeit von Richard Garriot gegründet und 1992 an EA verkauft. Wegweisende Veröffentlichungen waren die "Ultima"- und "Wing Commander"-Serien sowie "System Shock".
> Stattdessen wird "Origin" wohl der jüngeren Generation als nerviges Übel in Erinnerung bleiben...



Das ist ein Argument was ich noch gar nicht bedacht hatte 
Für die Fans der damaligen Games natürlich ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

@Floppy
An deiner Stelle würde ich den Verein auch vergessen. ^^


----------



## Laxera (4. Oktober 2011)

ach was..... ^^

ne im ernst, recht habt ihr (mich regt jeder von diesen "du must online sein" launchern auf - auch die die man in nen "offline"-modus schalten kann (aka: Steam) - vor allem weil sie eben die freiheit einschränken, ich meine sich vor raubkopierern schützen ist eine sache, aber ehrliche kunden bestrafen, dafür das sie eben nicht die gecrackte version sich gezogen haben, sondern sich - egal in welcher form, ob digital per steam und co. oder "altmodisch" mit DVD-box - das ganze gekauft haben, das geht mir nicht in kopf und ist unfair....sollte sich echt mal ne gruppe von medien- und internet-rechtsanwälten mit beschäftigen und diese ganze industrie global mit sammelklagen überziehen (würde spenden falls wer sowas macht, wegen unkosten und so 

ach ja, weil vorher wer meinte keine games per steam zu erwerben:

mache ich auch nicht - bisher war es unpraktisch (mit ner 1800er DSL-Leitung kannste für so nen download ne woche planen....) - und auch jetzt (hab mitlerweile 16K DSL von denen ich aber nur 12K bisher erreicht habe.....betrüger von der telekom!) werde ich es wahrscheinlich net machen, weil ich boxen bevorzuge 

mfg LAX
ps: bin eigentlich für ein boykott von allen diesen plattformen, nur dann könnte ich momentan wahrscheinlich GAR NIX mehr spielen, weil ja alles mitlerweile so nen SCHEISS hat 
pps: noch dazu nutzt schutz gegen raubkopierer GAR NIX - es dauert meist keine woche und man findet das jenige spiel im netz, egal ob es SECUROM, DRM oder ähnlichen schrott nutzt der es den käufern zum teil noch erschwert das gekaufte spiel zu nutzen!
ppps: meiner meinung nach sollte das recht an der sache (also dem spiel) wieder komplett auf den käufer übergehen, so wie das früher war (d.h. was du daheim damit machst interessierte keinen hersteller - solange du nicht online gespielt hast (und dir halt vorteile er-cheated hast))....ich meine wenn ich ein AUTO kaufe, dann ist das eigentum - falls ich bar bezahle - bei übergabe MEINS und damit kann ich machen was ich will, von chip-tuning bis einbau neuer dinge, bis zur verschrottung ist alles erlaubt und ich finde das sollte bei software auch wieder so sein....ich meine wo kommen wir hier hin, die stehlen unsere rechte und wir lassen es ZU? (dazu sollten auch spielezeitschriften mal in AKTION TRETEN - momentan sind diese (auch buffed!) mir zu passiv was das angeht....ich meine die sind journalisten und als solche auch ihren lesern - den spielern in diesem fall - verpflichtet, nicht den herstellern....zumindest kommt es momentan so rüber


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> sollte sich echt mal ne gruppe von medien- und internet-rechtsanwälten mit beschäftigen und diese ganze industrie global mit sammelklagen überziehen (würde spenden falls wer sowas macht, wegen unkosten und so



Das Ganze rotiert ja schon, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, seit 1997.

Habt ihr eine sadomasochistische Ader? Wenn ja, dann seht euch das mal an: http://www.it-law.at/uploads/tx_publications/mosing-software.pdf
Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber recht interessant zu lesen. Sofern man auch nur ansatzweise etwas von dem Beamtendeutsch versteht. Im Endeffekt geht es aber darum, dass bis dato (2001) nicht eindeutig geklärt werden konnte, wie, wann und wo man Eigentum an "unkörperlichen Sachen" (Software) erwerben kann.

Mehr habe ich auch nicht verstanden von dem Text. Mir schwirrt jetzt noch der Kopf. Ich suche zwar nach aktuelleren Texten zur Sachlage, mag aber irgendwie nicht fündig werden. ._. Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich etwas gefunden habe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> pps: noch dazu nutzt schutz gegen raubkopierer GAR NIX - es dauert meist keine woche und man findet das jenige spiel im netz, egal ob es SECUROM, DRM oder ähnlichen schrott nutzt der es den käufern zum teil noch erschwert das gekaufte spiel zu nutzen!



Nichtmal Steam bringt da was... und Origin wird da auch voll auf die Nase fallen...


----------



## Laxera (7. Oktober 2011)

eben, darauf wollte ich raus - wer das game nicht registrieren etc. möchte der cracked es halt (falls er ein "ehrlicher" kunde ist, denn bezahlt hat er ja, das er das spiel dann cracked (solange es nur für einen einzelnen spieler ist) ist ja IMHO legitm, da der jenige dem hersteller sein geld schon gegeben hat) und wer ein "sauger" ist, der zieht sich das ganze eh illegal aus dem netz und bezahlt gar nicht 

mfg LAX
ps: das sich keiner der buffed.de-angestellten hier äussern will? - sorry aber: müsstet ihr dann zugegen, das ihr nicht gegen die hersteller reden könnt, weil die euch nimmer zum testen der neuesten sachen einladen würden??? (falls ja: dann solltet ihr ihnen erst recht ans bei pinkeln)


----------

